# #UberSTRIKE | DFW Uber drivers strike ends; nationwide strike beginning Oct 16 called



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*https://leftlaborreporter.wordpress.com*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

everyone with a facebook. like the fb page "uber freedom" to show momentum and gaining support. and watch the video.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberSTRIKE* 
*Uber Drivers Nationwide Strike
OCT 16 - OCT 18, 2015

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1638740589718716&id=1583946215198154*


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

it's nice to see drivers standing up to that bully... David vs goliath


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I am in!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I am 100% behind this. Hopefully we can get support through all of the suffering markets.

However, I wish the message was a little more clear. But events like this will work toward the greater good in terms of bringing the issues into the public eye.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

This is only a pipe dream, if tomorrow every driver that is currently on board quits, within one weeks time Uber will have new drivers on board, with even cheaper rates, and the pax will be ecstatic.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

The_One said:


> This is only a pipe dream, if tomorrow every driver that is currently on board quits, within one weeks time Uber will have new drivers on board, with even cheaper rates, and the pax will be ecstatic.


That isn't the point... the point isn't "threatening to quit driving". The point is to show that Uber drivers can organize and create a disruption to Uber's business. A weekend of lower driver ability, tied up drivers, and high surge - paired with press coverage - will raise public awareness of the core issues (specifically, Uber's price cutting tactics that are leaving drivers making $2.50/hour, the reality of "tipping", etc.), and will impact Uber's bottom line.

This plan really only needs about 10-20% of the drivers in each market to participate, and has the potential to greatly impact service over those dates.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

andaas said:


> That isn't the point... the point isn't "threatening to quit driving". The point is to show that Uber drivers can organize and create a disruption to Uber's business. A weekend of lower driver ability, tied up drivers, and high surge - paired with press coverage - will raise public awareness of the core issues (specifically, Uber's price cutting tactics that are leaving drivers making $2.50/hour, the reality of "tipping", etc.), and will impact Uber's bottom line.
> 
> This plan really only needs about 10-20% of the drivers in each market to participate, and has the potential to greatly impact service over those dates.


You must be new, like the majority of drivers and people on this board, Uber does not care, and nothing you will do will change that.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> You must be new, like the majority of drivers and people on this board, Uber does not care, and nothing you will do will change that.


Yea that's what people said many decades ago. Then whole manufacturing plants went on strike and shit changed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

There are 3 weeks till this strike. Here are some suggestions for things to do to inform other Drivers about ‪#‎UberSTRIKE‬


Write comments on Uber related news articles informing other Drivers, with links to UberPeople.net.
Use burner phones with fake rider accounts to request rides, text the Drivers the strike info with links to UberPeople.net, and then cancel the ride.
Drive to other Drivers in your market by finding them on the Rider App & inform them in person.
Write the #UberSTRIKE info on your friends and families cars' back windshields with chalk markers.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Yea that's what people said many decades ago. Then whole manufacturing plants went on strike and shit changed.


Yea, they left the country.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> YOU are an "active member". Those of us with the status "Well-known Member" have been on this forum longer than you, The_One. And we are ready to stand up to Uber.
> 
> If that weekend you, The_One, want to chase the surges, show up only to be cancelled before the 5 min, go for it!


I have been here way before you, you have no idea.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

The_One said:


> This is only a pipe dream, if tomorrow every driver that is currently on board quits, within one weeks time Uber will have new drivers on board, with even cheaper rates, and the pax will be ecstatic.


"uber freedom" on fb. i like what he said, "theres a lot of small thinkers out there that think this can't be done ,but we're gonna show them that this can be done."


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

jrboy said:


> "uber freedom" on fb. i like what he said, "theres a lot of small thinkers out there that think this can't be done ,but we're gonna show them that this can be done."


I suggest you educate yourself, and stop smoking the Bong.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> The_One
> Just joined on Sept 9, 2015 under this name.
> What you have said about being on here longer than I says a lot about you.


Like I said, you have no idea, let's keep it at that.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There are 3 weeks till this strike. Here are some suggestions for things to do to inform other Drivers about ‪#‎UberSTRIKE‬
> 
> 
> Write comments on Uber related news articles informing other Drivers, with links to Uber Freedom.
> ...


How about writing about it on back windshield ?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

just drive said:


> How about writing about it on back windshield ?


Pax takes photo with license plate and complains: buh-by.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

just drive

A terrific idea! I have not done it before. Where do I get the "paint", & when would be the best date to put it on the rear windshield?


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Pax takes photo with license plate and complains: buh-by.


Then write it on friend's car, wife, gf,....


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> just drive
> 
> A terrific idea! I have not done it before. Where do I get the "paint", & when would be the best date to put it on the rear windshield?


Chalk markers.

Hobby lobby, walmart, target. ...
A simple short message will do.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

#UberSTRIKE

Oct 16 - 18

_How does that look? Any suggestions?_


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

just drive said:


> Then write it on friend's car, wife, gf,....


Now if I could write it on my son's new Accura.

<wishful thinking>


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis,

I do not drive yet. If they should deactivate ppl during the next few weeks & it just so happens the drivers had a message about the strike on their back windshield, Uber could be sued for retaliation. A BIG no-no.

JM2cW


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

finally we're gonna have a voice. drivers united taking action as opposed to complaining.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

You guys are late! Ive been on strike for a month already


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> burner phones


Could someone tell me what the above is?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

To have maximum exposure, the striking drivers should hold a protest on Friday 10/16 afternoon in order to get coverage on local evening news. So they should gather in front of their local Uber office at 3pm local time for the protest. In markets without Uber offices, they should hold the protest in front of their City Hall.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i'm willing to lose out on pay for a weekend to generate pay for the every single trip


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

just drive said:


> Chalk markers.
> 
> Hobby lobby, walmart, target. ...
> A simple short message will do.


POST # 21/just drive: YEAH! How about
these fine phrases:
☆.....#[F]Uber IS F.U.B.A.R.!
☆.....#Travis K. Whatapr♤♡k!
☆.....#[T]Ruthless Leader
☆.....#Guarantees that AREN'T!
☆.....Hitler: 1935
...Kalanick: 2015
☆....."Big Brother": Invented by Orwell.
..............PERFECTED BY KALANICK !
☆.....#[F]Uber: Technology AntiChrist
☆.....#[F]Uber: DataMining Your Privacy


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Good job

I have created a thread this morning about the same topic, didn't know about this 

I will lead my topic to this one to creat momentum


----------



## MyCarHurts (Sep 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> To have maximum exposure, the striking drivers should hold a protest on Friday 10/16 afternoon in order to get coverage on local evening news. So they should gather in front of their local Uber office at 3pm local time for the protest. In markets without Uber offices, they should hold the protest in front of their City Hall.


That is a great idea!

To guarantee coverage, you can call or email your local news outlets the day before and let them know about the strike. All local news outlets have a website, which will have a phone number and email address for "news tips."


----------



## yassir (Nov 10, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> You guys are late! Ive been on strike for a month already


Me too.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, yassir.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.
*
UNS


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Do not use your phone number assosioated with your account for fake rider accounts

I will use Google Voice account for a virtual phone number and I will use it during the strike time


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Do you need a different phone?


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Do you need a different phone?


Nop ... Just an App ... Download it ... Register ... Get a vertual number ... Then use it to make and receive calls 100% free .. But you have to have an Internet connection and will use your plan ... Unless you have a WiFi

We all have Internet connection we use for Uber anyway


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

I believer this kind of ideas will be watched by Uber and they may try to prevent the fake calls to make all Uber Drivers busy that day ... And they may even track the messages we send to the Uber drivers who will be working that day and probably they will deactivate any rider account do such an activities.

Myself I will creat 10 google voice accounts earlier to that weekend ... 10 fakes uber rider accounts 
And keep every body busy that day and let the surge rocket to the sky


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> burner phones





UberNorthStar said:


> Could someone tell me what the above is?


A* burner phone* originally was a phone so cheap it could be disposed of. They would be purchased for cash without providing ID. Drug dealers etc. would use them for a period of time and then destroy them. In the context used by chi1cabby it could mean an old phone that you intend not to use for Uber-related things in the future or a new cheap phone you would resell because Uber may well cancel the Uber account associated with the phone number. I assume that Uber has the ability to search the content of text messages sent via the Uber platform.

At this point I am thinking about the strike idea without endorsing it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone familiar with this app.? Is this something we can use? I'm planning on trying it. I think it says you can get a 7 day free trial, if I remember right, which would be a perfect use for this app.

http://www.burnerapp.com/


----------



## yassir (Nov 10, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi, yassir.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


I have been a driver for more than a year. I am new to the forum though. Let's make history in three weeks.


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

TomP said:


> A* burner phone* originally was a phone so cheap it could be disposed of. They would be purchased for cash without providing ID. Drug dealers etc. would use them for a period of time and then destroy them. In the context used by chi1cabby it could mean an old phone that you intend not to use for Uber-related things in the future or a new cheap phone you would resell because Uber may well cancel the Uber account associated with the phone number. I assume that Uber has the ability to search the content of text messages sent via the Uber platform.
> 
> At this point I am thinking about the strike idea without endorsing it.


That's why I mentioned the Google voice virtual number ... It will give you a completely new identity and it's free 
Just an app
I also have virtual number through skype app but this one you have to pay to get it

I'm sure if we research we can find so many different apps can give you free numbers 
There is no actually need to for new phone


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Anyone familiar with this app.? Is this something we can use? I'm planning on trying it. I think it says you can get a 7 day free trial, if I remember right, which would be a perfect use for this app.
> 
> http://www.burnerapp.com/





Moe Ibrahim said:


> That's why I mentioned the Google voice virtual number ... It will give you a completely new identity and it's free
> Just an app
> I also have virtual number through skype app but this one you have to pay to get it
> 
> ...


Possibly the Uber app gets the real phone number of the phone it is installed on and other identifying information and sends it to Uber. It may not be sufficient just to use a new phone number even if you don't send the text messages via the Uber rider app. For example if an Uber rider account cancels 50 rides on a strike day or soon before then Uber may deactivate the account and also not allow another account to be created with the same phone. A driver account using the same phone could also be deactivated.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber is gonna be so busy monitoring rider apps. lmao.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

yassir said:


> I have been a driver for more than a year. I am new to the forum though. Let's make history in three weeks.


If you did not opt out of arbitration at any time, email [email protected] for a form. This is the law firm that is handling the case in CA. Those who send back the forms, IMO, could be put in a class action suit together.

UNS


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

jrboy9 said:


> uber is gonna be so busy monitoring rider apps. lmao


Wonder if they are going to hire in more CSRs to do this? LMAO, also!


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

TomP said:


> Possibly the Uber app gets the real phone number of the phone it is installed on and other identifying information and sends it to Uber. It may not be sufficient just to use a new phone number even if you don't send the text messages via the Uber rider app. For example if an Uber rider account cancels 50 rides on a strike day or soon before then Uber may deactivate the account and also not allow another account to be created with the same phone. A driver account using the same phone could also be deactivated.


You are absolutely right 
So many cancelation or a few text regarding the strike will be enough to deactivate the account

So the solution with the virtual numbers since you can creat hundreds for free numbers and within a minute....
I don't believer the Google voice app will send your information to any third party but still I'm thinking to use my son's phone this day and do all the work through Google voice

So if they deactivate the number I can creat other one right away

Also we need to invest in few gift credit cards ... Like one or two dollars type of thing .. But probably I will get 5 or 10 just in case of deactivation


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Hey guys 

Now I'm Ubering and start spreading the word with all the rider about the strike ... I keep advising them to have a plan for that weekend Oct 16-18 because there is no single Uber car nation wide 
Couple of riders were in the way to the airport and seems like they travel a lot they opened their phone calendar right away and made a note LoooL 

And you know most of the rider talk too much and they will be actually the very good tool to inform the other drivers 

I'm sure once they got in the next Uber they will start that conversation such as ... Are you participating in the strike or not 
So I believe the word will spread much faster with the big mouth riders LMAO


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i told 2 riders last night. they want to know the reason "why", so be ready with an answer. i told them because uber is always threatening with deactivation although they label us as ic's.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Also we need to invest in few gift credit cards ... Like one or two dollars type of thing .. But probably I will get 5 or 10 just in case of deactivation


The lowest gift card I have seen has been $25. Where does one get one for just $1 or $2?


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://leftlaborreporter.wordpress.com*


Friday, October 16th is a good choice for a nation wide strike because it's in the middle of the month. Hopefully, everyone has paid their rent/mortgage by then and it's 2 weeks away from Halloween, which is a monster UBER workday. I know, I've worked the last 2 and they're crazy. The demands are fair. Raise the rates and allow for tipping. Thankfully my passengers just tip me in cash. See you at the strike.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *#UberSTRIKE
> Uber Drivers Nationwide Strike
> OCT 16 - OCT 18, 2015
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1638740589718716&id=1583946215198154*


I'm all in!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> To have maximum exposure, the striking drivers should hold a protest on Friday 10/16 afternoon in order to get coverage on local evening news. So they should gather in front of their local Uber office at 3pm local time for the protest. In markets without Uber offices, they should hold the protest in front of their City Hall.


Showing up and shouting slogans is old hat. But the CONVOY like they did in Huston is good PR.

And someone holding a big sign at the street corner, honk if you support your Uber Drivers. Basic protest 101 guys.

And you have to have specific achievable demands.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Showing up and shouting so gansvis old hat. But the CONVOY linke they did in Huston us good PR.
> 
> And someone holding a big sign at the street corner, honk if you support your Uber Drivers. Basic protest 101 guys.
> 
> And you have to have specific achievable demands.


go to "ubber freedom" page on facebook for clarity


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Press Release PDF file. Edit to your needs. then send to all Media Outlets in your Market.


I just read it. all it says us "give me more money". That is pathetic message.

Original rates? Don't make me laugh. Roll back the last two *devastating* price cuts-maybe.

Where is the sympathetic and acceptable looking front man with the sob story, front woman with a sob story instead of a militant would work better.

All I ever see on the news clips are a bunch of ratty-looking drivers, who act entitled. Really unsympathetic figures. Not acceptably dressed for the TV auduence. Also someone threatening looking, your worst nightmare Amateurs... amateurs...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I just read it. all it says us "give me more money". That is pathetic message.
> 
> Original rates? Don't make me laugh. Roll back the last two *devastating* price cuts-maybe.
> 
> ...


It says EDIT to your needs! ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

if you have a facebook share the video. get the word out to your friends so that they won't have to pay high surge prices, they have to be ready to use other means of transportation, like lyft. use social media to spread the word of a nation wide strike.


----------



## 331303 (Sep 2, 2015)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Now I'm Ubering and start spreading the word with all the rider about the strike ... I keep advising them to have a plan for that weekend Oct 16-18 because there is no single Uber car nation wide
> Couple of riders were in the way to the airport and seems like they travel a lot they opened their phone calendar right away and made a note LoooL
> ...


don't do this uber has secret shoppers all the time. Do not mention it, let it be a shock, and let the local news cover it.

Anyone know how to get our flux masked friends involved?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It says EDIT to your needs! ASSHOLE!!!!


You took down the link so I think you posted it before it was ready. I'm happy to help, and can IM you if you want.

*Who, what, where, when, why and how*. Basic journo stuff. Here you go. Remember the audience is the general public, who is clueless, and the Uber riders - *who we need on our side.*

PRESS RELEASE​
*XXX *organization is calling for *a nationwide strike* of Uber drivers *to protest the difficult working conditions* forced on drivers by the ride-hailing app. The strike will take place on *Friday evening 16 October 2015 from 5pm to 10pm.* Riders can expect very high surge rates and drivers suggest that customers make other arrangements during those hours.

The strike will end at 10pm so drivers can make sure their customers can continue to get a safe ride home that Friday night as we have always done, and will continue to do.

The strike has been called to protest the devastating rate cuts that have made it impossible for drivers, who use their own nice, clean cars to give the public a ride, to make even minimum wage after all expenses.

Uber also tries to prevent riders for rewarding excellent service by refusing to add a tipping option to their app. Uber's competitor Lyft has always had the tip option. This is critical as drivers who cannot make minimum wage driving at the discount rate are also deprived of tips when we provide excellent service.

*XXX orgainizaton* has asked to meet with Uber to address these working conditions, but instead of working with drivers, Uber cut fares, incredibly telling the media that drivers are making more money at lower fares. Uber also will not meet with drivers' representatives.

*Media contact*: person - phone number

Facts and figures here:

_*Do we have any ?*_

_[ I dont agree with these demands for this strike. It muddies the water for the average reader:

As an Independent Contractor, we need to know the details of the Job. Uber only allows us drivers to know First Name of Rider when accepting a request.
We want: Allow drivers to see Passenger destination before accepting the trip._

_Uber adjusts fare to $0.00 at any time a Rider complains, the Drivers have NO say on the matter.
We want: Do not adjust fares without first getting the driver's side.

Treat us as true Independent Contractors and stop deactivating drivers for low acceptance rating or high cancellations. As true IC's, we have the right to pick and choose rides._


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

TomP said:


> Possibly the Uber app gets the real phone number of the phone it is installed on and other identifying information and sends it to Uber. It may not be sufficient just to use a new phone number even if you don't send the text messages via the Uber rider app. For example if an Uber rider account cancels 50 rides on a strike day or soon before then Uber may deactivate the account and also not allow another account to be created with the same phone. A driver account using the same phone could also be deactivated.





Moe Ibrahim said:


> You are absolutely right
> So many cancelation or a few text regarding the strike will be enough to deactivate the account
> 
> So the solution with the virtual numbers since you can create hundreds for free numbers and within a minute....
> ...


I don't understand how using virtual phone numbers solves the whole issue of ordering rides, quickly cancelling them and sending a text message to the driver about the strike without being traced. I have an Android phone. I can see that the Uber rider app has a lot of permissions. Here are some: read phone status and identity, take pictures, read your contacts, read your own contact card, find accounts on the device, view WiFi connections. If you have a phone you use for Uber, Uber probably has a lot of information about you and your phone. It makes sense that they have this information because if a passenger commits some crime or damages the car, Uber wants to be able to identify the passenger. If someone orders and cancels multiple rides in a short period of time I assume Uber wants to take action on that too. Even if you create a new Uber account and use it on the phone to book and then cancel a ride, I suspect Uber can tell it is the same phone as was used with your original Uber account.

I am not in the US but am an interested observer in what does on there. I see there are legitimate grievances against Uber but I am unsure as to how effective a strike would be. Also I see a difference between notifying drivers that a strike is about to happen or is happening via a quick order ride, send text and cancel cycle versus attempts to waste drivers' time by repeatedly summoning a ride and not cancelling it as mentioned in the attached YouTube video in this post:


chi1cabby said:


>


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

i think it is critical that this strike is impactful.. if Uber sees that a well-prepared strike has been in preparation for weeks, then the strike date comes and nothing happens, Uber / Goldman Sachs will monitor it and say "ok, so they aren't able to collectively assemble against us, we're okay, keep screwing them, continue spoiling the riding passengers" 

hopefully there are enough Uber drivers alerted to this strike and enough are willing to participate.. taxi drivers are a complete joke when it comes to this kind of thing, they have zero assembly abilities, each man for himself


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

We need ideas to get the word out!

Can the admin to Uber People use the resources of all members email address to send this message?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Fuzzyelvis,
> 
> I do not drive yet. If they should deactivate ppl during the next few weeks & it just so happens the drivers had a message about the strike on their back windshield, Uber could be sued for retaliation. A BIG no-no.
> 
> JM2cW


And that helps us how? Just another court case for the next 3 years.

Meanwhile if you're a driver who needs the money you're screwed.

Better to fly under the radar and if asked why you didn't drive that weekend it's cos your back went out, you were on vacation, your kid was sick. Make it impossible to prove any one driver was in the strike.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

The_One said:


> This is only a pipe dream, if tomorrow every driver that is currently on board quits, within one weeks time Uber will have new drivers on board, with even cheaper rates, and the pax will be ecstatic.


Uber has 160,000 in California alone. I don't see them signing up that many drivers in a week...


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

John Deer said:


> Uber has 160,000 in California alone. I don't see them signing up that many drivers in a week...


You just don't get it. They know 90% of the drivers are desperate and will not stop Ubering. You are living in a fantasy world. If they dropped the rates to 50 cents per mile, there will still be drivers out there, you have no idea of what is really going on out there in the real world today.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

The_One said:


> You just don't get it. They know 90% of the drivers are desperate and will not stop Ubering. You are living in a fantasy world. If they dropped the rates to 50 cents per mile, there will still be drivers out there, you have no idea of what is really going on out there in the real world today.


At 50 cent a mile, you are making _negative_ income. You lose money for every mile you drive. At least McDonalds and Walmart will give you minimum wage...

Anyway - why not drive for Lyft/Via/Gett (all operating in NY. I'm not affiliated with any of them)?


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

John Deer said:


> At 50 cent a mile, you are making _negative_ income. You lose money for every mile you drive. At least McDonalds and Walmart will give you minimum wage...
> 
> Anyway - why not drive for Lyft/Via/Gett (all operating in NY. I'm not affiliated with any of them)?


What


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

The_One said:


> You just don't get it. They know 90% of the drivers are desperate and will not stop Ubering. You are living in a fantasy world. If they dropped the rates to 50 cents per mile, there will still be drivers out there, you have no idea of what is really going on out there in the real world today.


Wow, so people will drive their own personal vehicle for 50 damn cents a mile? With Uber's logic, that would create a demand that is just off the charts. Profits for drivers would just be through the roof. I wonder what's stopping them from lowering the rates now.


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

John Deer said:


> At 50 cent a mile, you are making _negative_ income. You lose money for every mile you drive. At least McDonalds and Walmart will give you minimum wage...
> 
> Anyway - why not drive for Lyft/Via/Gett (all operating in NY. I'm not affiliated with any of them)?


The guy just gave an example of how desperate they are ... And this is reality need to be counted 
There is nobody actually driving for 50cent


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Pax takes photo with license plate and complains: buh-by.


I thought drivers were independent contractors?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

The_One said:


> Yea, they left the country.


I don't think drivers would leave the country.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Demon said:


> I don't think drivers would leave the country.


What


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I have flyers ready to go.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Demon said:


> I thought drivers were independent contractors


That is what Uber classifies drivers as ICs so it does not have to pay 1/2 of driver taxes. Uber carries too much control over drivers for them to be ICs. Uber will change fares (lower) and commissions (higher) "Because we can." That is their response when asked "Why?"


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

John Deer said:


> There is nobody actually driving for 50cent."


Make a bet? A driver in Dallas drivers for 85 cents per mile. (Stick with me.)

Uber takes 20% commission which drops it down to *68 cents per mile*. That is his net income from Uber --->

Now Dallas driver needs to deduct 35 cents per mile for the cost of running his car. His taxable income is now *33 cents per mile-------->
*
He now pays 15.3% on his taxable income and net profit after taxes is . . .

A whopping *28 cents per mile!
*
Two-thirds of his paycheck wet to Uber, expenses, and taxes.

This does not take into account surges, guarantees, and bonuses should any of the three apply.

JM2cW.


----------



## Moe Ibrahim (Jul 14, 2015)

Guys 
Yesterday I was telling every single rider about the strike to spread the word 
And guess what ?!! It actually payoff
Today I start to hear about the strike from rider
We need to spread the word heavily in the next couple of weeks 
I actually do the riders favor as well to let them make arrangements for that weekend


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Make a bet? A driver in Dallas drivers for 85 cents per mile. (Stick with me.)
> 
> Uber takes 20% commission which drops it down to *68 cents per mile*. That is his net income from Uber --->
> 
> ...


20% commission? I thought it was 25% now for new drivers all over.
When the Uber Tax goes to 25%, those 68 drop to 64, taxable income to 29 cents per mile, and profit to *24 cents/mile*.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Yep! I was using figures for the more seasoned drivers.

UNS.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Yep! I was using figures for the more seasoned drivers.
> 
> UNS.


You also forgot to take into account empty miles - you pay those 35 cents per mile regardless. Say on average you drive 1 mile empty for every 3 paid miles - suddenly your costs for a _paid_ mile are not 35 cents anymore - it's 35*(3+1)/3 (the total cost for all miles driven divided by the paid miles).
Using these numbers (I have no idea whether they make sense in Dallas. My guess is that's it's even worse), you get a cost of 47 cents/mile.
So - those 29 cents before tax are actually *17 cents*. After tax that's *14 cents/mile*

(BTW, at 8.2 empty miles for every 10 paid miles, *you are losing money every time for every trip*)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Randy Shear's, aka Uber Man, post on his FB Page:


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*House Republicans tackle Uber economy*
*http://thehill.com/policy/technology/254988-week-ahead-house-republicans-tackle-uber-economy*

Please share your thoughts on "the Uber Economy" with Congressman Burgess.

*







*


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

The use of burner phone to spike demand, keep drivers busy then cancel telling them about the stike can be much more effective if it is coordinated to be done at a busy time only. For example, from 6 to 8 pm on friday. 

There is a less aggressive way to do it as well, order a ride, make deiver wait exactly 4 minutes, go one mile. Go inside store. Make driver wait 10 minutes. Text and say, please end the ride. You'll still be at minimum fare. But would have kept the driver from working , then text and say sorry i didn't know there was a strike.

Also maybe make the strike into tiers. Request everyone to strike on day one, then people who depend on it can work later. This can show compassion and get the full timer maybe to strike on friday.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Someone should start a Forum wide Poll thread to gauge Drivers' sentiment for Oct 16-18 #UberSTRIKE, similar to this Poll from last year:

*Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment + Ride-sharing News Thread*


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *#UberSTRIKE
> Uber Drivers Nationwide Strike
> OCT 16 - OCT 18, 2015
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1638740589718716&id=1583946215198154*


i dont get the $1.60 figure. start negotiating at the nationwide average taxi rate. also, with the "destination visible before acceptance": pax will enter fake destinations to make it look like a profitable trip. im all for a strike, but this dude's ideas are short sighted.

the current city of charleston taxi code is $4 drop/$2.50 per mile. this is probably lower than the nationwide average for taxis. that being said, 2.50/mile should be where the negotiations start.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

let us not forget....convenience and promptitude of service was what got uber off the ground to begin with....NOT PRICE.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://leftlaborreporter.wordpress.com*


^^^
I'll be watching the app to see how many cars blink off at 5M on the 16th. 
Even though this is Vegas and the drivers [temporarily] have it a lot better with only X and XL in operation currently, it will be interesting to see if there is any cooperation, sympathy or "brotherhood" at least symbolically.... I doubt it.... I don't think that the "partners" here in Vegas have been beaten down yet with just a week or so under their belts.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> I doubt it.... I don't think that the "partners" here in Vegas have been beaten down yet with just a week or so under their belts.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

To what levels of Uber does this strike apply? It appears that the demands are UberX demands? Does the strike apply also to Uber Black? Uber SUV? Uber Taxi? UberXL? Uber Select?



Sacto Burbs said:


> But the CONVOY like they did in Huston is good PR.
> And someone holding a big sign at the street corner, honk if you support your Uber Drivers. Basic protest 101 guys.
> And you have to have specific achievable demands.


I do not agree with the quoted poster on too many things, but he has it correct on this one. You need PR, you need to get out your message and you need a concise and limited list of achievable demands.

.....and one more thing: Ibrahim, Ibrahim, Ibrahim; no. no. no, no, no; wrong, wrong and wrong. What kind of a leader are you? You do not tell your power base that you do not need every one's support. Quite the opposite, you must tell every potential supporter that you need him. You need all that you can get and a few that you can not get. This is part of the syllabus of Introduction to Basic Organising or Organise 101, call it what you will. Please, be a leader, if that is what you are going to be. Tell every UberX driver that you need him, if this is the course that you plan to take.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The American League championships start on the 16th and National League on the 17th. For those of us in cities with teams in the running, it will be a difficult choice should it come down to a choice of missing out on tons of business on those days or showing solidarity with other Uber partners.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

The One- Not only are you an Imbecile you even worse, 
you are just a spineless Chickenshit! 
Too afraid to fight. Convinced you are a loser.
Brainwashed by the almighty Uber.
Accepting your peanuts like a happy Uncle Tom.
To hold a man down, you must stay down with him!

How long will people have to step over you before you "man up" and "step up"?!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I do not put down anyone who will not strike with us. There are ppl who drive to add to their Social Security check. Others to feed the mouths in their families. Those drivers can thank the rest of us should some demands be met.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

In!


----------



## GoneUber (Aug 26, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Try to get pax involved. Post this flyer or one like it at your local hang outs such as Starbucks. **NOTE** The pink should be a true red. My printer wasrunning out of ink. :-(
> 
> View attachment 14244


I agree. We need to educate the pax. If we appeal to our customer base they may not want to spend money on this company that screws their drivers. Also let's use Twitter.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Dude just made the local news in his hometown.

*Driver in Kansas City, Missouri, leading planned national strike against Uber*

http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Posted this today in the Phoenix Forum that true there'll be partners who "cross the picket line" and be rewarded with surges but you can't discount the riders "experience" which Uber counts on and promotes. Because during the weekend strike pax will be FORCED not only to wait longer for a ride but will have to pay a premium to do so. So yes this could have a VERY negative effect on Uber and the Uber "experience".


----------



## GoneUber (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TakinItUptheUber said:


> you can't discount the riders "experience" which Uber counts on and promotes


That's why it is important to get it out on the news, in the papers, and public places where people congregate so pax are not taken by surprise.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ATL2SD said:


> *Driver in Kansas City, Missouri, leading planned national strike against Uber*
> 
> http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber


*Retweet Please

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649046794219876352*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber drivers across country planning to strike*
*http://www.khou.com/story/tech/2015/09/30/uber-drivers-across-country-planning-to-strike/73070140/*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> The American League championships start on the 16th and National League on the 17th. For those of us in cities with teams in the running, it will be a difficult choice should it come down to a choice of missing out on tons of business on those days or showing solidarity with other Uber partners.


All the better. If the choice wasn't difficult, it wouldn't likely have much of an impact. Such a weekend provides a hell of lot more leverage. Also, if there is a huge influx of people from visiting team's city, it is almost like striking in two towns for the price of one. Almost.

Any asshole can make bank driving Uber with the intent to cherry pick a multi day sporting event. To provide tangible evidence that drivers are willing to give up such an easy ride in order to insist on a more sustainable model able to provide reasonable rates for everything less than peak is truly important.

There is one catch in my opinion and that is the fact that there is nothing to limit Uber in terms of the number of drivers. Travis has stated that without surge there is no Uber. The rate structure, including the surge which starts from bargain basement rates in most mature markets might be needed to curb what would otherwise be a town completely flooded with UberX cars.

This is just my opinion but drivers need to address the following concerns in a direct way there are others:

Drivers need to investigate the consequences of the guaranteed hourly programs used in developing markets.

Drivers need to recognize that the very low rates in mature markets with thousands of drivers is about the only mechanism available for Uber to limit the number of drivers on the road at anyone time. The fleet is designed to meet peak needs and no less. Anything less and things become uncomfortable over time. Are the high rates designed to get drivers on the road working, or are the low rates designed to keep excess cars off the road? It is a kind of neurotic mechanism.

If drivers want higher rates in mature markets, well, then they need to find a new mechanism to regulate the number of drivers throughout the course of the day. Surging above horrible base rates is all travis has in the way of being self limiting. It is critical. Given the lack of barriers to becoming a driver, reasonable rates with surges are what are used to create an enormous driver base for a give city in the first place. That isn't sustainable either.

I'm beat tired, dog sitting during this, my weekend, has me feeling like a dog tired, can't think.

The basic gist is that drivers need to figure out why the rates need to be so low- anticompetitive in nature, the proof being that their own UberX are being priced out of an ability to sign on and work. There are a bunch of reasons, and no, it isn't so Uber can destroy all the competition only to raise rates once they are gone for good. I don't believe it is to make Uber cheaper than public transit though that could be a kind of side effect.

Peace, interesting thread, I'm done for the night.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

*I have an issue with this plan:*

They are demanding less drivers. What if YOU are that driver they get rid of?! This will simply mean a higher threshold for arbitrary star ratings. No one will want to work the bars. You're going to strike to eat your own people and get drivers deactivated?! You're demanding Uber fire you?!

*What I like:*

The tip button. I mean, come on. There is no valid excuse for not having it. Most other platforms use it and even the food delivery guys have it. Have you thought about why Uber claims tips are unnecessary and considered as being a rolled in part of the fare? So they can take 20%-25% of your "tip"!! They don't profit off tips so they refuse to help you earn them.

Destination address. There are pick up locations and drop off locations I will not do. They are high crime and it's my decision. Those who live in those areas can feast on the fact many other drivers won't go there, that's up to them. It also helps me be more efficient and provide rides I otherwise wouldn't. If I'm headed home, I will take fares to get me going in that direction. Right now, I turn the app off because I don't want to add 45 minutes to my day in the wrong direction.

No penalty for acceptance rates. It's our right to refuse a ride for any reason we choose. Uber should play no part in dictating who or where we are willing to accept. I don't like that pax or their rating? I don't like that pick up bar? I don't want to go into that traffic? It should be 100% up to me. THEY are an app, not a boss.

Higher minimums. There is a base cost to providing a ride and it's not $3.20 and that doesn't even consider we do this for PROFIT just like the rest of the world. It's NOT a hobby, it's work for profit. My issue is $7 is still way low. $10 at least. Who thinks $10 is not fair for 4 people to get a ride?! $2.50 each?! People pay more for coffee for god's sake!

_I love doing Uber and I make good money._ I also have a long history in being both a contractee and contractor. _I *know* how companies do this to contractors._ It's a boilerplate plan they all follow. Lure you in with good pay, get you to commit your time and assets and become dependent on the income, and then eat away at it over time. A little here, a little there, until you can't make a buck.

So, while I have no big Uber complaints, I'm joining in to help my fellow drivers around the country who have already been slowly marginalised in a greed driven system. I think the demands are fair. I know they will be coming for our city next. It's a pattern and it's not fair.

*I want to say I have no issue with the ping cancel just to text the driver about the strike, but the wasting of other people's lives, time, and assets because they don't agree with you is union style thuggery and I won't participate. I hope you people are better than that. Do the right thing and let them be.*


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Destination address. There are pick up locations and drop off locations I will not do. They are high crime and it's my decision.


This is actually illegal in most cities.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

glados said:


> This is actually illegal in most cities.


I doubt it for ridesharing and it would be impossible to detect or enforce.

Most laws are useless and I choose which I'll follow.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

andaas said:


> That isn't the point... the point isn't "threatening to quit driving". The point is to show that Uber drivers can organize and create a disruption to Uber's business. A weekend of lower driver ability, tied up drivers, and high surge - paired with press coverage - will raise public awareness of the core issues (specifically, Uber's price cutting tactics that are leaving drivers making $2.50/hour, the reality of "tipping", etc.), and will impact Uber's bottom line.
> 
> This plan really only needs about 10-20% of the drivers in each market to participate, and has the potential to greatly impact service over those dates.


Riders do not care about drivers. If you strike do it for yourselves not for rider awaereness


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

As the *#UberSTRIKE* gains attention in the media


ATL2SD said:


> *Driver in Kansas City, Missouri, leading planned national strike against Uber*
> http://www.kshb.com/news/local-news...-leading-planned-national-strike-against-uber





chi1cabby said:


> *Uber drivers across country planning to strike*
> *http://www.khou.com/story/tech/2015/09/30/uber-drivers-across-country-planning-to-strike/73070140/*


It is getting Uber's attention:


glados said:


> Has anyone completed the survey?
> jotform dotco/form/5272128626085VI


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Riders do not care about drivers. If you strike do it for yourselves not for rider awaereness


Some riders, perhaps *most* riders, but not *all* riders. Regardless, I support this for ALL DRIVERS, not myself nor any individual.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*#UberSTRIKE | Media Coverage & Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment*


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> *I have an issue with this plan:*
> 
> They are demanding less drivers. What if YOU are that driver they get rid of?! This will simply mean a higher threshold for arbitrary star ratings. No one will want to work the bars. You're going to strike to eat your own people and get drivers deactivated?! You're demanding Uber fire you?!
> 
> ...


Very low rates combined with surge pricing, is the only method Uber has to modulate the number of drivers on the road. Is it possible to raise the base rates out of the sub-basement and effectively modulate the number of drivers logged on at anyone given time? I personally hate the idea of the surge and wouldn't want to work under those conditions, but it does work. I understand your concerns for decreasing the number of drivers. The numbers are not sustainable. The number of drivers is such that Uber needed to implement such a draconian series of policies to manage their drivers. Surely, there are other reasons for the poor policy, but the fact that Uber is not limited in any way with respect to putting cars on the road and able to simply use noncompetitive pricing to control those numbers, that is a huge problem.

"This is actually illegal in most cities." glados Uber is not a common carrier along the lines of a taxi, I haven't researched this, but I doubt it to be true.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Of course there's a way to limit the number of drivers on the road, quite easily.

RAISE THE AGE REQUIREMENT FOR CARS BACK TO 2008!

Allowing 15-year old cars on the road is just asking for trouble in the long-run. I think 7-8 years old is about right. Cars 7-8 years old with 50-60,000 miles on them is about the optimal number I think for limiting your depreciation - drivers with those cars are facing far less depreciation. People with newer cars will think twice about doing Uber because of the maintenance/depreciation issues (if they have a brain.)

We have to do what every other group in this country has done - professionalize by raising standards. Ie., social workers (I'm in school to be one) were paid nothing until the national organization of social workers started a licensing system. Now that it's harder to be a social worker, people get paid better.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> the wasting of other people's lives, time, and assets because they don't agree with you is union style thuggery and I won't participate. I hope you people are better than


I agree.

There are ppl who cannot afford not to drive. Retirees or the disabled who are subsidising their Social Security checks, and drivers w/families who do this to help put food on the table are just two examples



UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Riders do not care about drivers. If you strike do it for yourselves not for rider awaereness


My belief is to make riders aware. Millennials (in general) may not understand, as they have not been in the workforce long. Older riders who have held jobs where they were underpaid would understand. Letting pax know via flyers at Starbucks gets the word started.

What do you want at the end of this strike? Pax who refuse to use Uber again b/c of unreliability, or pax who understand this is temporary & will call a taxi or if available a Lyft?



MiddleClassedOut said:


> Allowing 15-year old cars on the road is just asking for trouble in the long-run


I agree.

My city has a cap on the age of cars applying for a TNC permit at 8 yrs. All 2009 cars like mine will be 10 yrs old as of Summer 2016 b/c the 2009 came out in 2008.

The city also has a cap on mileage at 150,000.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Of course there's a way to limit the number of drivers on the road, quite easily.
> 
> RAISE THE AGE REQUIREMENT FOR CARS BACK TO 2008!
> 
> ...


That isn't enough to limit cars on the road in a meaningful way. It may be a step in the right direction, but it isn't enough of an effort.

What could be interesting would be if a large number of cohesive drivers got themselves together, organized, created a meaningful set of standards etc, got themselves commercial insurance and shopped around for an app. They would shop collectively, and bring a greater sense of agency to the table, negotiate the terms with an app provider....... Not as easy as it sounds perhaps. Not much ability to do something like that under the rider and ahead of regulation, but why not? Kalanick understands disruption, I doubt he likes being on the receiving end.

I doubt many people here follow professional bike racing. If you have a peleton of 180 riders cruising along at 30mph, in the early stages of a stage race, you get constant attacks from riders up front, on either side, a couple riders back from the head of the race. They burst forward with tremendous energy trying to get a gap. If their is any rider of importance, the peleton surges forward and swallows up the group attacking the peleton. Eventually, the peleton gets tired of doing that and a group will be let to go off on their own with the idea that they will catch them before the finish line. Sometimes, if you get just enough riders together and they make an effort to work together, the breakaway can stick.

chi1cabby, my personal believe is that this is just the beginning of what could be a long struggle. Their could be multiple forms and factions. There have been other strikes. This may simply solidify the notion that drivers across the nation are in fact connected by a common cause. It could serve to express the kind of patterns Uber employs as markets move toward maturity. It will be interesting to see how the collective efforts mature should things pick up steam. If the strikes simply help coalesce drivers to a common cause, that would be reflective of a good effort.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Is it possible to raise the base rates out of the sub-basement and effectively modulate the number of drivers logged on at anyone given time?


You set a limit of drivers at different time. If you are not logged in fast enough, you can't log in. Now you are forced to work hours you don't want. Do you want that?!

You set standards most people can't meet, good people who offer a good service in a good car who desperately need income. Do you want that?!

I will never agree to group control over drivers.

Limiting the number of workers to inflate prices is union bullshit that harms everyone for their own personal gain. I see it all the time in this union screwed city. I've employed excellent, college degreed, and qualified people because the unions were cronyism and wouldn't let them in.



MiddleClassedOut said:


> Of course there's a way to limit the number of drivers on the road, quite easily.
> 
> RAISE THE AGE REQUIREMENT FOR CARS BACK TO 2008!


That's a great idea, let's force drivers to buy new cars! I drive a very nice and clean 2007 minivan that pax LOVE. Clean, comfortable, roomy. So now this protest is going to be about killing my efforts to control my costs and still surpass most drivers vehicles?! No. 2007 , a sweet spot for car costs, IS 8 years ago. Am I supposed to buy a car every year or pay out the nose for a newer one?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> We have to do what every other group in this country has done - professionalize by raising standards.


Minimum standards are fine if compensation validates them. MOST efforts to organize and control a group end in power hungry self serving people benefiting themselves using their group to do it. Making the entry level costs prohibitive will screw the people who need this gig the most. This is UBERX NOT UBERBlack.



UberNorthStar said:


> My city has a cap on the age of cars applying for a TNC permit at 8 yrs. All 2009 cars like mine will be 10 yrs old as of Summer 2016 b/c the 2009 came out in 2008.
> 
> The city also has a cap on mileage at 150,000.


Anyone who like an arbitrary milage number forcing you to give up a perfectly good car and allowing the government to do it to them scares me.

The BEST part of Uber is that they are crushing the cab company / government crooks and their regulation monopoly forced on the people.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> *I have an issue with this plan:*
> 
> They are demanding less drivers. What if YOU are that driver they get rid of?! This will simply mean a higher threshold for arbitrary star ratings. No one will want to work the bars. You're going to strike to eat your own people and get drivers deactivated?! You're demanding Uber fire you?!


Perhaps the intention is not a demand for less drivers, but a request to halt the never-ending recruitment of new drivers. Yes, they need to work to replace drivers due to the high turnover - however, the turnover would slow considerably if the rates were set at a fair level. Drivers that are already onboard should not be restricted or removed.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

The_One said:


> You just don't get it. They know 90% of the drivers are desperate and will not stop Ubering. You are living in a fantasy world. If they dropped the rates to 50 cents per mile, there will still be drivers out there, you have no idea of what is really going on out there in the real world today.


50 cents per mile? i wouldn't doubt it. that's why we need to strike now. On Oct. !6th at 5 pm..."uber off"


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> Perhaps the intention is not a demand for less drivers, but a request to halt the never-ending recruitment of new drivers. Yes, they need to work to replace drivers due to the high turnover - however, the turnover would slow considerably if the rates were set at a fair level. Drivers that are already onboard should not be restricted or removed.


Tell the strike to put that in writing. No removal of drivers that already qualify and a simple cap, based on regional demand, with no forced log off or inability to log on at will.

ALL efforts like this have unintended consequences. I worked at a high end home theater company and half the employees were ex-union and hated unions. I know this isn't unionization, but it is a parallel. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

glados said:


> This is actually illegal in most cities.


uber pool is illegal but uber still does it. you're driving and you get second ping...you have to swipe phone to accept, swipe navigation. that doesn't sound like hands free.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Why are they not asking for fixes and fairness in the rating system?! Arbitrary deactivation with no recourse? No preemptive explanation or explanation after the fact? No examination of the rating of the paxs who gave the rating or request for an explanation?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jrboy said:


> uber pool is illegal but uber still does it. you're driving and you get second ping...you have to swipe phone to accept, swipe navigation. that doesn't sound like hands free.


I don't live in a hands free state. We also don't have open container laws for 97% of the state for passengers. Want a big Gulp? It's your life. Want a beer or booze? Any store will sell it to you, Jim beam at 7-11. Need to carry a handgun? Pass a 1 day class and pay $25. We don't like arbitrary laws passed to appease small groups. Which is why I 100% support Uber in my City. Goodby government / corporate collusion to monopolise. Gotcha *****es!


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

I am all for protesting (striking) for higher rates and many of the conditions being changed.. 
that being said.. for myself and some others that I have talked to the messing with those that need or choose to drive that day to me is wrong.
It leads to some real problems in the end. I am very pro Unions.. my son has been a member of the welders and pipefitters union for almost 20 years.
But I am not for those striking and protesting acting like thugs and or harassing and flucking with other drivers. That subject is actually causing some drivers to not support the strike at all, because they do not want to be associated with that type of behavior.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

mystysue said:


> I am all for protesting (striking) for higher rates and many of the conditions being changed..
> that being said.. for myself and some others that I have talked to the messing with those that need or choose to drive that day to me is wrong.
> It leads to some real problems in the end. I am very pro Unions.. my son has been a member of the welders and pipefitters union for almost 20 years.
> But I am not for those striking and protesting acting like thugs and or harassing and flucking with other drivers. That subject is actually causing some drivers to not support the strike at all, because they do not want to be associated with that type of behavior.


http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/uber-lyft-operation-slog/ so are you saying it's ok for uber to act like thugs and it's ok only for them to harass.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

jrboy said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/uber-lyft-operation-slog/ so are you saying it's ok for uber to act like thugs and it's ok only for them to harass.


Excuse me?? where did i say that.
..
that is a grade school response ... they acted this way so its ok if I do..
IMHO We should be above that..
..


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

mystysue said:


> Excuse me?? where did i say that.
> ..
> that is a grade school response ... they acted this way so its ok if I do..
> IMHO We should be above that..
> ..


you need to look at the link. read it and see who you are working for. they will stop at nothing. we have momentum, and media coverage. it's time to respond. we can't keep letting uber treat it's drivers like this.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Limiting the number of workers to inflate prices is union bullshit that harms everyone for their own personal gain


That is exactly what Uber does via surge pricing that starts in the absolute basement. It has zero to do with union anything. It has everything to do with banning noncompetitive pricing schemes.

For the record, I have not made any kind of proposal as to how the number of drivers on the road would be constrained and allowed to modulate in a sustainable manner. The fact remains, if you have Uber charging reasonable rates/mile, everyone is going to want to drive, all the time. That would quickly become frustrating and equally pathetic. It is a fact and Uber knows it. They let drivers feed off a pathetic pavlovian reward system that allows the system to operate.

There are far too many drivers in established markets to allow everyone to have access to reasonable rates all the time as a base rate. That is one of the great flaws of the system. Think about it.

What does the following mean? - "You set a limit of drivers at different time. If you are not logged in fast enough, you can't log in. Now you are forced to work hours you don't want. Do you want that?!"

I kind of get what you mean and to tell you the truth, I already do work under a similar system as a taxi driver. I sign up according to seniority. I have been around for quite awhile so as a result, I am one of the first people to sign up. When I go in, I am able to pick from any of the shifts still available. Less senior drivers have less shifts to pick from. The longer you stick with it, the higher in seniority and the more shifts you have to choose from. It is pretty simple. It isn't perfect, but it is a compromise that works. If things are really hopping, a dispatcher can allow a driver to essential create a shift and cherry pick for a few hours...... That does create a bit of friction with some of the more senior guys who are dedicated and hammer it out during the slow hours.

"I will never agree to group control over drivers." - Wrong, you very much already have done exactly that in the form of Travis and his group of policy makers.

"The BEST part of Uber is that they are crushing the cab company / government crooks and their regulation monopoly forced on the people."
That is bullshit in the sense that venture capitalists take every advantage they find and are very destructive.. Uber is largely unregulated. Uber is not a common carrier. taxis cannot arbitrarily change rates via a desperation based price model. Consider the very complaints of the drivers promising to strike and explain how things are proving better for anyone over the long haul. Uber as an expression of venture capitalism thrives on disrption and uncertainty, Kalanick is proud of that.

Uber only functions well at extremes by my observation:

Look at the bottom 40 lowest$/mile markets. They pretty much exclusively mature markets. Look at the bulk of the top 40 highest markets/mile. Mostly, they are are new markets. In State College here, base rates are 1.75/mile $0.25/min concurrent. I routinely see surges up to 3x ($6 to start trip. $5.25/mile, $0.75 min, $13 minimum fare, figure two minute miles and you get $6.75 or so). How is that right or justifiable? It isn't sustainable, it is a trap to lure new drivers into the system. Even if the rates stay unusually high in SC, Uber would know those hooked drivers would be inclined to move on to more typical markets...... There are so many problems. Uber and the gig economy are so new. The amount of abuse and burden on society is equal to or greater to older more conventional systems.

"Am I supposed to buy a car every year or pay out the nose for a newer one?" Some states have already imposed age restrictions on age of car. In PA there is both an age and mileage restriction for taxis. I believe here a car driven for Uber or Lyft needs to be 8 years or newer though I would need to check that for accuracy. There needs to be standards I'm sorry to say, someone is always going to be inconvenienced, it is a hassle and a barrier, it is a part of life and doing business.

As for Unions, Unions have done a lot both good and harm. Not all unions are created equal.

I haven't looked at the rates or reality in St. Louis, I seem to remember it being a fairly new market. Drivers in newer markets seem to refuse to believe they are vulnerable to the same forces which make driving for Travis such a miserable experience in so many established markets. Such drivers seem content to ignore what is happening in other places. Still others apply the logic that Randy Shears is being criticized for which simply saying "Well, if you don't like it, just quit driving. Not all markets are worth driving." It isn't that simple in this case.

This is about fighting a subtle, pervasive form of exploitation. That the exploitation isn't uniformly distributed across all markets is a critical point to observe. Some markets people do okay for a while. the lack of uniformity creates doubt and foments dissent among the drivers. People need to get beyond that and look at the bigger picture.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

jrboy said:


> you need to look at the link. read it and see who you are working for. they will stop at nothing. we have momentum, and media coverage. it's time to respond. we can't keep letting uber treat it's drivers like this.


I did look at the link and read it.
Ive also seen it before..

I repeat..
IMHO we should be above that.. You can get angry at me all you want.. But I am not lowering myself to do any of that BS to other drivers.
and Do not personally approve of others doing it.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i agree too many drivers uber created that through their $35 an hour advertisement blitzkrieg. they need to focus that money on advertisement for pax rather.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

jrboy said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/uber-lyft-operation-slog/ so are you saying it's ok for uber to act like thugs and it's ok only for them to harass.


Thank you posting that link.

Strikers sending bogus requests to non-striking drivers will be doing the exact same low-life thing Uber did to Lyft.

Strike if you want to. Don't strike if you don't want to. For those who decide to strike, just don't be a Travis about it.

I absolutely believe that a strike which involves dirty tactics, and if those tactics are reported in the media, will negatively impact the opinion the rider base has of Uber drivers.

Isn't the idea of a strike to increase awareness of how Uber treats its drivers? Or is it to punish Uber, our riders, and other drivers who won't follow along with what others tell them to do?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i agree too many drivers uber created that through their $35 an hour advertisement blitzkrieg. they need to focus that money on advertisement for pax rather.


if uber went that far they will do the same to you as a driver. you are not an employee. you are an ic. uber does not care about you or your family. you must stand up for your family and lively-hood. 28% commission is coming. it already started in houston. if you don't stand up for something you'll fall for anything.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> if uber went that far they will do the same to you as a driver. you are not an employee. you are an ic. uber does not care about you or your family. you must stand up for your family and lively-hood. 28% commission is coming. it already started in houston. if you don't stand up for something you'll fall for anything.


Are drivers treated like ICs and do they behave as ICs? If so, what are some examples?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> will negatively impact the opinion the rider base has of Uber drivers.


the same rider that gets out your car and says, "5 stars man"?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Are drivers treated like ICs and do they behave as ICs? If so, what are some examples?


no we are not treated as ic's. the example is that many of us have been threatened to be deactivated and i have actually been waitlisted for declining to pick up pax 15 plus minutes away. that's why it is imperative that we stand up to ubers threats on Oct 16th at 5pm


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> no we are not treated as ic's. the example is that many of us have been threatened to be deactivated and i have actually been waitlisted for declining to pick up pax 15 plus minutes away. that's why it is imperative that we stand up to ubers threats on Oct 16th at 5pm


Fair enough. That is an important distinction, one that needs to be hammered into the minds of others. To simply be called an IC for example doesn't mean shit if you allow yourself to be treated otherwise.

What do you feel about the lack of uniformity across all markets? For example, there are still plenty of new, developing markets firmly in the middle of their honeymoon. In those markets, drivers are making bank and beyond in an effort for Uber to recruit scores of new drivers. This is an example of artificially high rates, unsustainable, part of an established pattern. What is your take on the flip side? I am going to assume your market has finished its honeymoon (just noticed you are in LA so... it's long since finis).

What is your perspective on Uber's behavior in new markets?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Fair enough. That is an important distinction, one that needs to be hammered into the minds of others. To simply be called an IC for example doesn't mean shit if you allow yourself to be treated otherwise.
> 
> What do you feel about the lack of uniformity across all markets? For example, there are still plenty of new, developing markets firmly in the middle of their honeymoon. In those markets, drivers are making bank and beyond in an effort for Uber to recruit scores of new drivers. This is an example of artificially high rates, unsustainable, part of an established pattern. What is your take on the flip side? I am going to assume your market has finished its honeymoon (just noticed you are in LA so... it's long since finis).
> 
> What is your perspective on Uber's behavior in new markets?


hey, it's marketing. and it works, but don't exploit your "partners" once you have established that particular market. rates should be reasonable and uber should consider that the diver does have expenses.


----------



## Wildbill24 (Sep 30, 2015)

Uber man talks bad about Abe Hussien but the strike is not about him or him damaging drivers or cars. It's about Uber damaging our families and running our cars to the ground. Uberman you need be silent and let the good drivers of rides hating fight for what is theirs . You are only fighting for Travis . Screw you


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> hey, it's marketing. and it works, but don't exploit your "partners" once you have established that particular market. rates should be reasonable and uber should consider that the diver does have expenses.


Interesting response. Why would you expect a company such as Uber, who willingly exploits pax through gold rush pricing, purely in an effort to attract not just drivers, but a virtually unsustainable number of drivers, why would you expect Uber in turn not to exploit you a driver when given the opportunity?

It makes little or no sense to support such a system. If rates can be dangerously low so as to be exploitative of drivers, and it is so, they can also be set unreasonably high. There is no reason to support such practices.

Drivers willingly participate in a system which exploits and keys of desperation. The principal goal for Uber in new markets is to lure in a number of drivers able to comfortably handle peak volume. They regulate that system through a series of rewards (high rates/surge) and punishment ( ever lowering base rates).

The system is designed around a fundamental kind of exploitative protocol.

You honestly believe you can expect Uber to heed your plea not to be exploited all the while accepting a system of pricing based around desperation (dynamic pricing)?

I don't believe that is at all possible or should be at all expected.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> hey, it's marketing. and it works, but don't exploit your "partners" once you have established that particular market. rates should be reasonable and uber should consider that the diver does have expenses.


Marketing or manipulation?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't live in a hands free state. We also don't have open container laws for 97% of the state for passengers. Want a big Gulp? It's your life. Want a beer or booze? Any store will sell it to you, Jim beam at 7-11. Need to carry a handgun? Pass a 1 day class and pay $25. We don't like arbitrary laws passed to appease small groups. Which is why I 100% support Uber in my City. Goodby government / corporate collusion to monopolise. Gotcha *****es!


You are also in one of the (few) Uber cities with rates that Uber is trying to secure a foothold in. Although it appears that it is still an illegal operation there.

BASE FARE / $1.75
$0.25 / PER MINUTE
$1.50 / PER MILE
MIN FARE / $5
CANCELLATION / $5

Just give it 9-12 months, you're market will be over-saturated with drivers and the rates will be <$0.90/mile. You'll see Uber drivers sitting around waiting for ride requests, wondering if they'll make any money that day.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

andaas said:


> You are also in one of the (few) Uber cities with rates that Uber is trying to secure a foothold in. Although it appears that it is still an illegal operation there.
> 
> BASE FARE / $1.75
> $0.25 / PER MINUTE
> ...


Profound difference isn't it?

It isn't simply a matter of tat schedule of rates however. It is very much a function of the number of drivers and Uber's desire to see that number grow exponentially. Such a situation there allows for more opportunity to surge. Guarantees are likely to be more plentiful. If Uber is still not allowed in St Louis, Uber needs to reward that risk for now. It may not be fair to suggest you don't want regulation if you are an Uber driver in St. Louis and absolutely not in favor of any kind of regulation. Without such barriers, Uber would already be well established in the City and the rates would likely be comparable to Cincinnati, Atlanta, Lexington or even LA.

It is only by the good fortune of municipal resistance by the city of St Louis that Uber hasn't already colonized and dropped rates to below break the even point. That is a rather safe case to make even though I haven't studied St Louis, I would love to be proven wrong, that the situation is otherwise.

Had Uber been given free reign to do as they pleased from day one RamzFanz, where would your market be today? You are in a very attractive market right?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i agree. exploitation indeed. that's why it's high time to rise up. On oct 16th at 5 pm we will make our voice heard.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

John Deer said:


> You also forgot to take into account empty miles -


 I did not forget. I was speaking to _paid miles_. Now if you want to change the 35 cents to 70 cents on the hypothetical that a driver will drive 1 dead mile for every 1 paid mile . . .

My car, according to Uber Hammer's blog, costs 26 cents per mile. I doubt it would change in Dallas as the city is fairly flat. Austin has hills & I would expect the cost-per-mile to go up.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wildbill24 said:


> Uber man talks bad about Abe Hussien but the strike is not about him or him damaging drivers or cars. It's about Uber damaging our families and running our cars to the ground. Uberman you need be silent and let the good drivers of rides hating fight for what is theirs . You are only fighting for Travis . Screw you


Uberman sells unlicensed Uber merchandise. He's a damn doofus.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> i agree. exploitation indeed. that's why it's high time to rise up. On oct 16th at 5 pm we will make our voice heard.


Good luck. Keep focused on the big picture. If absurdly low rates is exploitation, but absurdly high rates in order to attract more and more drivers is just considered to be an example of marketing, well, you are done and dead in the water. You can not condone a disruptive force to by being complicit in the exploitation of the pax and then not expect them to turn their focus on you.

YOU are their customers contrary to popular belief. You could also suggest that Uber is your customer....... You don't get to pick and choose where the reform happens to suit your needs here. That is important. Good luck.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Wildbill24 said:


> Uber man talks bad about Abe Hussien but the strike is not about him or him damaging drivers or cars. It's about Uber damaging our families and running our cars to the ground. Uberman you need be silent and let the good drivers of rides hating fight for what is theirs . You are only fighting for Travis . Screw you


Excellent avatar. On my screen, without my glasses on, son of a ***** if that doesn't look like a real fly.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You don't get to pick and choose where the reform happens to suit your needs here


yes they are the head and we are definitely the tail but we'll find out how it all plays out on the morning after. there is no uber without it's drivers so i believe that yes we can make an impact in solidarity. we will make demands and we will get our voice heard. thanks for your input.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jrboy said:


> yes they are the head and we are definitely the tail but we'll find out how it all plays out on the morning after. there is no uber without it's drivers so i believe that yes we can make an impact in solidarity. we will make demands and we will get our voice heard. thanks for your input.


Sounds good. It is a worthy cause. Travis is so cavalier about being a disruptive force and his ability to profit and manipulate through uncertainty. That needs to be stood up to and fought asat. This could be a real start, hard to know. This effort provide a very steep learning curve. Effort may be needed from multiple groups at first, there is likely to be heavy attrition as things move forward.

Again, best of luck.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Anyone who like an arbitrary milage number forcing you to give up a perfectly good car and allowing the government to do it to them scares me


It should not scare you, Houston set its regulations in place to protect citizens. It did this before it would allow Uber to work in the city. Their regs are on par w/taxi regulations.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Minimum standards are fine if compensation validates them.


Standards: warrant check $20; fingerprinting for FBI check $45; DMV report $12; Drug test & DOT physical $150

All expenses born by
_serious candidates _to be drivers on Uber app.

American Express . . . Don't leave home w/o it. ​


RamzFanz said:


> Why are they not asking for fixes and fairness in the rating system?!


Why ask only to be told, "We will do what we want 'because we can'!"


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I absolutely believe that a strike which involves dirty tactics, and if those tactics are reported in the media, will negatively impact the opinion the rider base has of Uber drivers.


I agree.

There are retirees and people who have a disability who use Uber driving to supplement their incomes. There are others who work hard to put food on the family table.

There should be enough drivers striking, Why interfere with another persons need to drive? Why vandalize their cars? Pax will find they will not have an Uber driver in 5 - 10 minutes.



Huberis said:


> YOU are their customers contrary to popular belief.[:QUOTE]
> If we are ICs, Uber is our vendor especially if Lyft is in the city. We can choose to use just one or both apps. If there was no demand by riders, Uber & drivers would not exist.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Wildbill24.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Should the Astros hold on and make it to the wildcard game and all the way to the ALCS, they will host the home games on the strike days. So yes, in that case...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> As the *#UberSTRIKE* gains attention in the media
> 
> It is getting Uber's attention:
> 
> ...


What is this poll and where did it come from?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Moe Ibrahim said:


> I believer this kind of ideas will be watched by Uber and they may try to prevent the fake calls to make all Uber Drivers busy that day ... And they may even track the messages we send to the Uber drivers who will be working that day and probably they will deactivate any rider account do such an activities.
> 
> Myself I will creat 10 google voice accounts earlier to that weekend ... 10 fakes uber rider accounts
> And keep every body busy that day and let the surge rocket to the sky


Can someone please post a "how to" or link to a wiki describing the most secure, and anonymous way to do this.

I would think that anything that originates from the same "device" your Uber Driver app is loaded on can be traced back to you. There's got to be a mobile network security guy here somewhere that understands these issues!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TomP said:


> Possibly the Uber app gets the real phone number of the phone it is installed on and other identifying information and sends it to Uber. It may not be sufficient just to use a new phone number even if you don't send the text messages via the Uber rider app. For example if an Uber rider account cancels 50 rides on a strike day or soon before then Uber may deactivate the account and also not allow another account to be created with the same phone. _ A driver account using the same phone could also be deactivated._


What i'm sayin...what's the workaround?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

jrboy said:


> http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/26/uber-lyft-operation-slog/ so are you saying it's ok for uber to act like thugs and it's ok only for them to harass.


Um, Uber was recruiting. You do realise that is an entire industry and completely legitimate. There is no evidence that I've seen that they ran any kind of DDoS. Let's keep the information we share honest and legitimate.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Wow, so people will drive their own personal vehicle for 50 damn cents a mile? With Uber's logic, that would create a demand that is just off the charts. Profits for drivers would just be through the roof. I wonder what's stopping them from lowering the rates now.


Lol. How True. It's because only the silly local mgmt trolls actually believe this nonsense about "increased earnings". Travie knows better. He's just bottom fishing to find our maximum pain point. The lowest possible rates the driver market can bear. He's got it there now. Time to push back!!
GUber Off 10/16!!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> i dont get the $1.60 figure. start negotiating at the nationwide average taxi rate. also, with the "destination visible before acceptance": pax will enter fake destinations to make it look like a profitable trip. im all for a strike, but this dude's ideas are short sighted.
> 
> the current city of charleston taxi code is $4 drop/$2.50 per mile. this is probably lower than the nationwide average for taxis. that being said, 2.50/mile should be where the negotiations start.


Chicago is $1.80 mi for Taxi. 2d largest Taxi market in U.S. so...but the real point is GUber can/should raise X to 75% of local taxi and still KATN on service and response time. Notice also the stance on tipping. [email protected]#ing GUber.
From the City Taxi Regulator:
_Fares
Flag Pull (Base Fare) $3.25
Each additional mile $1.80
Every 36 seconds of time elapsed $0.20
First additional passenger* $1
Each additional passenger after first passenger* $0.50 
Vomit Clean-up Fee $50
Airport Departure/Arrival Tax $2

*Passengers aged 13 through 64 years old are charged an additional passenger fee.

+ Tolls are an extra charge to the passenger.

+ The fare does not include a tip.

+ There is no extra charge for baggage, baggage handling, or payment by credit/debit card.

*+ If your driver voluntarily chooses to assist you, tipping is appropriate.*_


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> The American League championships start on the 16th and National League on the 17th. For those of us in cities with teams in the running, it will be a difficult choice should it come down to a choice of missing out on tons of business on those days or showing solidarity with other Uber partners.


It's one weekend guy. Work a few more rides the w/e prior and after. Or sign up to work the security/event staffing gig at the ballpark. Still, if this w/e guberx dough is keeping you from being evicted...you'll be the one left explaining to all the pssed off pax what is happening. Have fun either way!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I kind of get what you mean and to tell you the truth, I already do work under a similar system as a taxi driver. I sign up according to seniority. I have been around for quite awhile so as a result, I am one of the first people to sign up.


I have been a business owner with dozens of employees and contractors and a manager of thousands. Seniority is meaningless to me. It's a union trap that kills industries. There is only one metric that matters and that is merit. Seniority means you stuck around, not that you did a good job. If it was a tie decision, then I picked the senior, otherwise, I couldn't care less. Seniority stifles innovation and motivation to deliver a superior product. If you're selling that cabs are great because the cabbies stuck around...the reality is in the quality of the product.



Huberis said:


> Wrong, you very much already have done exactly that in the form of Travis and his group of policy makers.


No, I haven't. Uber sets policies based on their model of creating business, not some hack's model of obtaining and holding power like unions.



Huberis said:


> Uber is largely unregulated. Uber is not a common carrier. taxis cannot arbitrarily change rates via a desperation based price model. Consider the very complaints of the drivers promising to strike and explain how things are proving better for anyone over the long haul. Uber as an expression of venture capitalism thrives on description and uncertainty, Kalanick is proud of that.


GREAT! I WANT them lightly regulated! Because we had largely regulated cabs and the pax got screwed and the drivers got screwed and the non-contributor politicians and "boards" and "committees" got fat! SCREW the toll bridge gate keepers! They could NOT care less about the worker or pax. ME as the business owner care very much about both. When Uber comes, so does the competition. When the workers like me don't like it, we can educate the public without being silenced by the powers that be.



Huberis said:


> Look at the bottom 40 lowest$/mile markets. They pretty much exclusively mature markets


Which is exactly why I support the strike. By the way, it's not a strike, it's a work stoppage. I am keenly aware of how big corporation destroy the lives of contractors with bait and switch. I have expressed this already. The lure is shiny, but there is a hook in there.



Huberis said:


> Some states have already imposed age restrictions on age of car. In PA there is both an age and mileage restriction for taxis. I believe here a car driven for Uber or Lyft needs to be 8 years or newer though I would need to check that for accuracy. There needs to be standards I'm sorry to say, someone is always going to be inconvenienced, it is a hassle and a barrier, it is a part of life and doing business.


If you want to sell away your rights and freedoms to the thieves in trade for protections from the new workers that can't buy a new car, that's on you. It is only a part of doing business if you think we need people who live and prosper off of big business donations and power to dictate how we live our lives. If Uber allows crappy cars and Lyft doesn't, people will go to lyft, EVEN IF it costs more. We don't need know nothing politicians and their appointed insiders dictating our lives. The commission in my state that fought tooth and nail against Uber is COMPELLED BY LAW to be made up of at least HALF taxicab company owners..WHAT?! The WOLF is protecting the hen house?!



Huberis said:


> I haven't looked at the rates or reality in St. Louis, I seem to remember it being a fairly new market. Drivers in newer markets seem to refuse to believe they are vulnerable to the same forces which make driving for Travis such a miserable experience in so many established markets. Such drivers seem content to ignore what is happening in other places.


I am pro-work stoppage. I have no delusions of Uber not grinding us down. This step, the work stoppage, is a shot across the bow and a way to garner public awareness. I LOVE working for Uber and the passengers are completely unaware that Uber lies to them as much as us. I had a guy from San Fran in my car today and he was delusional about "ride sharing" when we don't even know where the pax is going. I told EVERY pax that there was a strike coming next weekend as a service to them and to get the word out.

What I am against is heavy handed REGULATIONS, allowing a few NON-DRIVERS power over us, or DICTATING a market like cab companies do.



Huberis said:


> This is about fighting a subtle, pervasive form of exploitation. That the exploitation isn't uniformly distributed across all markets is a critical point to observe. Some markets people do okay for a while. the lack of uniformity creates doubt and foments dissent among the drivers. People need to get beyond that and look at the bigger picture.


The bigger picture is a simple one. Raise awareness amongst pax so they can make an educated choice. Convince Uber to play ball fairly. Then get the hell out of the way.

Say NO to heavy handed regulations! Say NO to dudes organizing strikes who aren't even drivers when they come after fees and memberships! Say NO to artificial restrictions to entry that will ALWAYS be used to exploit you!

DO NOT let them turn this market in cabbies! Cabbies LOST! They let themselves be controlled by the government and their cronies and they got SCREWED!

I drive past long lines of cabs sitting and waiting and paying out their ass for the privilege to sit and wait. And yet, when I need one, they just won't come and when they do, I pay out the ass, not to the driver, but to the scum who screwed the driver.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I doubt it for ridesharing and it would be impossible to detect or enforce.
> 
> Most laws are useless and I choose which I'll follow.


As does our "Partner". Good for the Goose and all...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

mystysue said:


> I did look at the link and read it.
> Ive also seen it before..
> 
> I repeat..
> ...


Duly noted.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> It should not scare you, Houston set its regulations in place to protect citizens. It did this before it would allow Uber to work in the city. Their regs are on par w/taxi regulations.


"Houston set its regulations in place to protect citizens?"....wait... did you say "Houston set its regulations in place to protect citizens?"

PLEASE show me how their in-depth studies showed it would protect citizens and how it HAS protected citizens! Dude, wake up! Regulations, in an area where citizens don't even question losing their rights, are passed for two reasons, to silence the vocal minority who may have ZERO idea what they are talking about and to get donations from those that benefit. That's it.

In my state, passengers can drink alcohol. WHAT?!?!? It IS the "show me" state I remind you. Why? Well, if you ask a "please take my rights because you know far better what's good for me, liberal", they will say because it reduces drunk driving, which would be a good and worthy reason. It would be. The problem is they just conjure this out of thin air and snatched your right. I have yet to get drunk off of my passenger drinking. Crazy, right? They drink, I don't get drunk. WTF?!

We have TOUGH drunk driving laws. If you drink and drive, I hope you go to jail. Oh, and you will here, and no, there is no cable TV, bottled water, or vegan menu. They don't play. It will cost you AT LEAST $10,000 when all the politicians and lawyers get paid. That's how you protect citizens from a well studied and undeniable danger.

And yet, we don't tell free people they can't have a drink if they ARE NOT driving. Crazy?!?! We don't have to lay down to those who have no evidence of what they conjure? Correct. If you want to have unnecessary regulations, be fleeced with taxes to pay for committees and boards, and a false sense of security from "intellectual" thinking that is completely unbased in reality, don't move here.



UberNorthStar said:


> Standards: warrant check $20; fingerprinting for FBI check $45; DMV report $12; Drug test & DOT physical $150


I'm all for light sensible regulation. I believe that people with CRIMINAL warrants shouldn't drive until they've cleared them. Almost all warrants are the government saying you haven't given us our money, we want your money, get your money in my pocket. I once had a warrant for not going to court for "sticks" in my backyard. Sticks. I didn't even own a single tree. I moved to a state where people wouldn't dare complain that you had sticks in your yard because they love thy neighbor.

FBI fingerprint CHECKS would be fine as long as they are compelled by law to delete them. If you aren't a criminal arrested for a crime, you owe them no evidence of anything. Our rights are to protect the innocent from fraudulent or overzealous prosecution. Don't throw that away or they OWN you whenever some scumbag WANTS to own you.

DMV report? Of course, we are drivers that citizens trust their lives to.

Drug test? Is this like a 5 star rating where you are ****ed if you ate poppy seeds or is there a real reason? If your DMV and criminal history are clean, will a drug test make people safer or was this just conjured up from thin air? Are there any studies that show drug testing of non-criminals with clean DMV records lowers traffic incidents or is this just a "hey, that's a good idea, let's throw that shit in too for no reason because it sounds good in this meeting room by morons who have no grasp of what they are regulating" like open container laws?

DOT physical?!? What?!? Are you telling me there is a physical that can make our roads safe that we only require for drivers that make money to drive? Why the hell would we KNOW that ALL drivers need a physical, they are out there on the roads killing people, and we only require it if you make money?!?

Oh, wait, I know. Someone in some room with no evidence wanted to justify their job. "Hey everyone, let's make them take physicals! We can say, hey , we are protecting you so we deserve a fat salary!" If there were evidence that drivers needed physicals, ALL drivers would take them. Or are you saying we're on the road with passengers being killed by drivers with no physicals because the politicians really couldn't care less about results, but only about power and money?

In your reply, please quote the studies that justify the surrendering of your rights. Thanks.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Um, Uber was recruiting. You do realise that is an entire industry and completely legitimate. There is no evidence that I've seen that they ran any kind of DDoS. Let's keep the information we share honest and legitimate.


that was actually an answer to a comment. she actually thought it was wrong. all i did was show her that uber did the same. uber requested and canceled trips on lyft. bet she didn't know that. good article though.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

No one has a _right _to drive. It is a _privilege_ along with responsibilities.

Government taking away rights? Show me in the US Constitution where it says one has a _right_ to drive a horse & buggy as cars had not been invented.

Folks, we are "feeding a troll" when we try to reason with RamzFanz. I for one am going to ignore this person.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1640634536195988


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

jrboy said:


> you need to look at the link. read it and see who you are working for. they will stop at nothing. we have momentum, and media coverage. it's time to respond. we can't keep letting uber treat it's drivers like this.


You point to a company (Uber) COMPETING with another company (Lyft) and using tactics that actually resulted in bad press.
And now you are comparing it to Uber drivers who want to conduct a strike that want to use those same tactics against OTHER Uber drivers. just because those drivers are not striking.
And you somehow rationalize that to be a smart move?

Aside from the fact that nonsense may escalate into something far more volatile than simply cancelled requests which would likely result in bad press, you are essentially trying to strong arm other drivers to do things YOUR way.
That is not only childish, it WILL NOT inspire other drivers to join your cause. Quite the opposite. In the end, you will demonstrate poor leadership, burn bridges, weaken your support, and send the wrong message to drivers and the public in general.

Great job.

Remind me not to follow your orders to secure that hill. Oh and here, hold this grenade...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Download your #UberSTRIKE Posters & Flyers here:*

*Uber Strike Flyer Downloads*


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

KeJorn- drivers need to be fully aware of who they are working for. they talk about ethics while they are in partnership with a company that is unethical at it's core. if you don't make drivers aware of that truth they will continue backing uber with sympathy. we must know who we are dealing with here. try and fight isis (martyrs) with a grenade... they will pull the pin for you.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Me thinks KeJorn has the pin to the grenade he handed to jrboy. 

I agree with KeJorn. Just because Uber used dirty tactics against Lyft such as issuing false requests does not mean striking drivers should do the same to our fellow drivers. *Are not striking drivers better than Uber in getting their point across?
*
This is not a union strike from the 1940's. Treat it for what it is . . . A protest for change!

*It is NOT okay to interfere with another driver's livelihood. There are people, retirees and ppl with disabilities, who are trying to supplement their income from Social Security.*

Some food for thought for those who disrupt other drivers.

Karma can be a ******!*

What goes around comes around and bite you in the booty!


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Me thinks KeJorn has the pin to the grenade he handed to jrboy.
> 
> I agree with KeJorn. Just because Uber used dirty tactics against Lyft such as issuing false requests does not mean striking drivers should do the same to our fellow drivers. *Are not striking drivers better than Uber in getting their point across?
> *
> ...


i don't believe in Karma, but i do see your point. there are drivers who need the money to feed their kids and just because uber doesn't care about those drivers doesn't mean that it's ok to treat people that way. i was planning on canceling but i won't anymore. On Oct 16th uber off! and if karma is true uber will lose this fight and those drivers will be able to feed their families and not have to live paycheck to paycheck.


----------

